# Unterschied und Bezug zwischen Design und Layout



## Siln (27. Mai 2005)

Da ich mir keinen genauen Reim draus machen kann Frage ich hier einfach mal:
*Was ist der Unterschied und der Bezug zwischen Design und Layout?*
Designed man ein Layout? Layoutet man ein Design?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn mir das mal einer näher bringen könnte.


----------



## SunnyLilly (27. Mai 2005)

hey, 

 Keine Ahnung, ob deine Frage in dem Forum hier richtig ist, aber ich find sie gut! Also mein Wörterbuch sagt dazu Folgendes:

 - Design: formgerechte und funktionale Gestaltgebung u. die so erziehlte Form eines Gebrauchsgegenstandes; Entwurf (Zeichnung)

 - Layout: 1. Text- und Bildgestaltung einer Seite bzw. eines Buches 2. skizzenhaft angelegter Entwurf von Text- und Bildgestaltung eines Werbemittels od. einer Publikation

 So richtig schlau werd ich daraus aber auch nicht, zugegeben... Wenn das Layout eines Plakats nur die Skizze davon ist, wie nennt man dann das fertige? Design des Plakates? 
 Die Meinungen der Alteingesessenen hier interessiert mich jetzt auch brennend.

 lg, tina


----------



## NicePF (27. Mai 2005)

Ich definiere Design als Überbegriff.

Du kannst zum Beispiel einen Stuhl designen, aber dieser hat dann kein Layout 
Layout = Design im Grafikbereit...also Printmedien, Web, Screendesign.

Sollte man es noch anders definieren können bitte posten, würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Nick


----------



## Siln (28. Mai 2005)

Schon mal danke für euere Antworte, nen paar mehr wär bestimmt nicht schlecht 

Wie ist das denn nun z.B. wenn ich eine Internetseite erstelle von 0 an.
Was habe ich dann gemacht? Design, Layout, Programmierung. Richtig?
Wenn ich ein Wallpaper erstelle Design und Layout?

Kann man also sagen (so wie du es ja auch mehr oder weniger formuliert hast NicePF), dass wenn ich grafisch etwas erstelle das immer Design UND Layout ist.Eins ohne das andere geht nicht im grafischen Bereich oder wie?


----------



## versuch13 (28. Mai 2005)

Hi,


 Design = die Gestaltung.
 - Farbgebung
 - Gestaltung der grafischen Elemente
 usw.

 Layout = die Anordnung.
 >> die Anordnung von Text, Bild usw.


 Mal etwas praxisbezogener, am Beispiel einer Website:
 Design: Farbgebung, Gestaltung grafischer Navigationselemente, u.ä.
 Layout: wo befindet sich die Navigation, Unternavigation und Inhalte usw.


 Hoffe das ist euch deutlich genug, ist ja aber eigentlich absolut nicht schwer zu verstehen oder?



 greetz


----------

